# Bachmannn Porter 0-6-0T DCC onboard



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Please offer advice. 

I bought this loco and it does indeed have DCC Onboard. Runs ok, but for a yard switcher, it does not have the Digitrax CV54 FUnction 6 switching speed function, which the decoders I installed into my other two switchers do. It does have good low throttle percentage performance, but I would not mind having it match the functions of the other two. 

1. Is there a way to find out from Bachmann what type decoder is installed? I founf this via the Bachmann website: 



https://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/images/44913_Decoder_IS.pdf



But can I be sure that this is the one installed? 

2. Is it worth opening the shell and replacing the decoder with a DIgitrax, say DH126PS, if it has the same pin config?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Officially, manufacturer 101 is Bachmann Trains. The version is 46.

Bachmann certainly doesn't provide very much CV information at all.

You can replace it with any NEM652 eight pin decoder.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

"Is it worth..." Funny question. That's a value judgement, and only you can make that for yourself.

I've never been happy with Bachmann-branded decoders (too buzzy -- the three that I've tried), but if you're not happy with the performance of the stock decoder, I would replace it. That's the beauty of DCC -- you can get the performance you want. Personally, aside from the fact that very few locos have installed DCC WITHOUT sound (and I don't want sound), that is why I buy "DCC Ready" and install my own decoders.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> sound), that is why I buy "DCC Ready" and install my own decoders.


I must admit, though I have installed two decoders thus far, the thought of lifting the shell on the Bachmann gives me chills. I don't want to break the blasted thing, and those little plastic tabs so dearly loved by manufacturers scare me. 

"But once more into the breach ..."


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If it’s the one with a round tank and not the squares side tanks then it’s hard wired not a plug in decoder. I had mine apart and made a mess out of replacing the god awful orange lights with a more realistic warm white light set up. As far as changing the decoder being worth it I guess that would be up to you but I wouldn’t. With those little locomotives the old saying if it’s not broke don’t fix it will come in handy. If it’s the older style like mine with rounded tank on boiler then I wouldn’t


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, here is what I found. Looks like the Decoder is indeed hard wired to the board. No plug in pins. 

I suppose I could cut each wire and solder in the new Decoder. . . .


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

This is the Decoder I bought to go into it it. Is there a better option? 

Buttoned up the thing and it still works!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I put a DZ123 into a Bachmann 0-6-0 and it did fine. I have since replaced it with an N-scale Digitrax sound decoder, but I kept the DZ123 for use in a future project. You will have to cut the plug off the DZ126 and solder it onto the board.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

That decoder will work fine


----------



## train_signal (Oct 19, 2021)

Stejones82 said:


> Please offer advice.
> 
> I bought this loco and it does indeed have DCC Onboard. Runs ok, but for a yard switcher, it does not have the Digitrax CV54 FUnction 6 switching speed function, which the decoders I installed into my other two switchers do. It does have good low throttle percentage performance, but I would not mind having it match the functions of the other two.
> 
> ...


The info you get on Bachmann's website is all your going to get. Bachmann is horrible when it comes to help. You can be assured that this is the decoder they installed. While I'm not a Digitrax fan yes, you can use the DH126PS, just match the wires by color code. The decoder is tucked in against the weight so MAKE SURE you wrap the replacement decoder in Kapton tape or electrical tape to insure no part of the decoder touches metal or you'll fry it. This locomotive does not use a pin connector. The decoder is connected directly to the locomotive so you'll have to snip the wires off close to the factory decoder and hardwire (splice, solder and shrink wrap each wire). I run sound and have already installed a Loksound 5 along with a keep alive which I mounted on the cab floor.


----------

